Ask HN: What do you believe that no one/few others does/do? - rokhayakebe
======
dvdhnt
That we shouldn't encourage these "life extending" projects until we're able
to feed and house the people we have already, or drastically slow population
growth rates. Otherwise, it's likely that such advancements will further widen
the quality of life gap between the wealthy and the poor while increasing
downward pressure on the middle class.

Or, for the philosophical types, a finite life is essential to the human
condition; even stars die.

------
alexmingoia
Self-driving cars won't ever be a thing.

